# Decorating my living room - a mess!



## mikailani (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi there - I'm a noob to these forums, but been lurking (but never signed up) - I finally decided it's now time to join the helpful community 

My husband and I moved in to our new home about 6 months ago, and our design's a mess. I'd like to start decorating our living room, but don't know where exactly to start. 

My dilemma’s are:

Bland walls - egg shell colored, with no focus point
HUGE 79 inch screen TV - I love it, but can't seem to work around it
Small living space
Incardinating furniture, Khaki Couches & HUGE blue love sac (bean bag) 
No art work on the wall whatsoever
A Nice Granite fireplace
Don't know what to make the focus point 
No pillows =( 
So there you have it. The current colors in the room are Khaki (Walls and couches and curtains), Blue (lovesac), Black (TV & Entertainment system) White (floor lamps).

I'm also on a little budget, I'm willing to spend money - but can't damage the bank account too much 

If anyone can help me coordinate the colors, and have any suggestions of what I should do, please help!


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 29, 2007)

*One Resource to Check Out*

You probably don't want _my_ decorating advice since it would probably include nails, lumber, hammers and power tools as focal points. But, there are a lot of resources on the web that can take you right through the whole process, (sorry if I'm stating the obvious). Here's just one resource. Check out the left hand column for some step-by-step help.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Some pictures would sure help.


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Start with furniture placement. I'm guessing there is only one wall that the tv will fit on, if not your room is HUGE . I'm also assuming it's going to be more of a focal point then the fireplace. Set the couch and the bean bag as a conversation pit, focused on the tv. Can you find a two smaller chairs for infront of the fireplace as another conversation nook?

As for choosing colors go to a paint store for samples then have a real paint store make small samples, I know Benjamin Moore has little samples. You can paint directly on the wall or on sheets of poster board. This way you can see how the color looks in your room, with your lighting conditions.

I agree with Darylh, picture will help.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Another vote for the pics, bu tin the meantime, my suggestions would be:

1. If the room is big enough, divide it two areas. A sitting area around the granite fireplace and on the other side put the T.V. and couch, then add a comfy chair if it will fit.

2. Lose the beanbag. I've never seen anybody older than 12 sit in one of those comfortably for more than 5 minutes.


----------

